# Bridgeport power feed...old



## sf67n20 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello,
I inherited an old badly cared for power feed. I think it came with the mill new (1987 serial n.). Tried the 220 just to see if things went poof....they did. Took front the cover plate(high/low plate) and what a disaster...totally oxidized. I have pics if you have a strong stomach. Took all apart and decided to try and salvage. Speed selector handle was broken at main shaft. Speed selector has broken nipple(at end of engagement rod). Forward/reverse selector fork(internal part-brass) broken Speed selector main shaft not repairable. The rest I have cleaned up and most things are working smoothly ( whole days worth time).
Question: are there any parts available ? can't even find a complete feed box. would sell parts if one of you were doing a rebuild. Frustrating....could be a good old power feed....weights like 75+ lbs.(guessing here) .
Will send more pics if wanted.
Thank You very much !!

Philip 
Battle Ground, Wa.


----------



## steam1919 (Apr 26, 2013)

try h & w machine you can just google it and get in contact. BP specialist


----------



## stew (Apr 27, 2013)

HI Philip,
I just Googled 'bridgeport power feed parts' and I came across this Site http://www.icai-online.com/bridgeport-repair-parts-power-feeds/ . They have parts for 6f and 8f Power feeds. I don't know what other Power Feeds were fitted to BP's or even what Model Yours is.


----------



## sf67n20 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello,
I finally figured it out as to the model of my old power feed box....it's a " MTR4". Could only find a picture and Ident. from an old manual. Nothing else yet. 

Thanks for the help Gents !


Philip


----------



## julianriverashop (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Philip

I have the same bidgeport powerfeed but I dont have the motor I want to know if you going to sell it please contact me to [email protected]


----------



## draggino (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like we all have the same problem of finding parts for this model of power feed. Mine has a stripped gear for the high range. The 40 tooth gear is missing about 5 teeth. I suppose someone buried the cut and overstressed it. Does anyone have gears that fit this feed? Low range gear is intact but high is now disabled. everything else seems to be okay. I still need to check the motor though. Is 440 volt 3 phase the only one they hung on these machines?
[email protected]


----------



## jim8014 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have that same gearbox and am desperately looking for the 220 volt or  low volt sequence. Mine too was wired for 440, I rewired the power head it had a schematic for hi voltage (440) and low voltage (220). I am desperate, anyone got some ideas???

Thanks alot


----------



## sf67n20 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have emailed the guy who bought the feed drive from me and am waiting an answer. Perhaps he will answer this directly to this site/for you. I will respond here asap.... 

Best of Luck

Philip


----------



## sf67n20 (Jan 27, 2014)

I contacted the gentleman I sold the feed drive to and the attached plate (info) only mentioned 'reversing the motor directions'. There appears to be "no" info on wiring. It may be a point best answered at your motor repair shop .
Sorry I can't be of assistance here .

Regards,
Philip


----------

